# Seat Bag Install (Prob Idiot)



## digdeep (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok, I'm not the smartest guy in the world. ~~Insert Joke here~~ My wife would.

At any rate I've decided it was time to post my stupidity here and painfully read the ridicule and hope that out of sheer pity I could get an answer to this personal conundrum. 

The Question: How the @uck do I mount this piece of sh!t on the seat post? 

View attachment 281765


I'm lost and I've googled and searched for an image but can't find anything on the subject. Can you tell I'm frustrated.

Link to the bag: Wiggle | Lezyne Micro Caddy Saddle Bag - Small | Saddle Bags

HELP...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it goes on the saddle rails. the straps go up between and then over the rails and then wrap around the bag. saddle bag mounting is kind of a form of cyclist IQ test.


----------



## digdeep (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I've tried that. See pic below:

View attachment 281767


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

nope doing it wrong.:idea: with zipper side up that strap goes through the left rail, the strap with plastic goes through right rail. Take strap with velcro go under bag lace through plastic strap bring back around and velcro to strap. Haha cyclist IQ test.

<,,>(saddle)
``o```(saddle bag)


----------



## digdeep (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok got it. What a pain to have to cinch and Velcro directly under the seat though. Is that by design?


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

Yes it is by design, otherwise there would be no way to hold it to the seat.


----------



## digdeep (Apr 18, 2013)

Well mystery solved. I would have not guessed that it would have went on in that fashion. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

That looks like an armband. Weird design. You sure that was meant for a bike? Doesn't look like the Wiggle picture.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice way to deal with a socially difficult situation. Sackage. Or, how does your sack hang ? I've seen it done three ways with essentially the same sack design. Horizontal, under the seat. Vertical along the seat post. And inclined under the seat. Vivez la difference.

And FWIW I struggled with putting my sack back the first time I took it off after the dealer install.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking from the rear of the bike, the strap goes up between the two saddle rails then over the left rail and down. The plastic "ring" goes up between the rails and over the right rail. The strap then goes under the bag, up through the ring, then back down wrapping around the bag where you mate the velcro.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

digdeep said:


> Ok got it. What a pain to have to cinch and Velcro directly under the seat though. Is that by design?


Yes. Makes a compression strap, so the bag doesn't sway, and stuff inside doesn't bounce around if the bag is half full.


----------



## digdeep (Apr 18, 2013)

It was just really weird to have to cinche it up while directly under the seat, but once I got it on there was no issues of sackage dangle...lol. Actually got a spare tube, pedro's and a tool in there.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

digdeep said:


> It was just really weird to have to cinche it up while directly under the seat, but once I got it on there was no issues of sackage dangle...lol. Actually got a spare tube, pedro's and a tool in there.


damn near every saddle bag made attaches with the straps starting *between* the rails. the straps go over the rails then wrap around the bag the majority of the time. this keeps the dangle factor to a minimum.


----------

